# Donkey Engine finished



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

I've finished my model of a Willamette Wide faced Road engine: 

















Sorry for the poor pictures. 

John


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job, it looks like a double hull canoe


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work John! Some weathering on the roof and donkey and it will look like the real deal!


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

John, 


That model is really distressed. Great job! 



Dave


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish I could see more of the detail but the proportions and sled configuration looks great! I especially like the corrugated roof. I do need to build one of those some day.  Nice job!


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks good! If able, a pic showing more of the details would be helpful. I too need to make one.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Donkey, John! 
Very well done!


----------



## GearDrivenSteam (Jul 3, 2008)

I played around with the first pic a little. I hope that's ok. That's a very nice job.


----------

